# Dog biting/scratching and pulling his fur out



## Spotter (Apr 7, 2012)

My dog is biting and scratching and pulling his fur out. He has now got bald spots here and there on his rump where he has been biting, they bleed a little and sometimes there is a little puss/yellowish liquid. After a day it gets scabby, then he itches again. Took him to a vet, they said it was because of old age he was loosing fur (he is 7). I know it's not old age, but wondering what it could be and how to help soothe it.

Any Ideas? Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never heard of a dog losing fur because of old age.

Are you sure there are no fleas? Or have you recently applied a flea treatment and perhaps he's had a reaction?

Maybe a food allergy--what are you feeding him?

I'm wondering if it's a hot spot. My golden will get them occasionally and I put Relief spray on him (from the vet). and also Gold Bond Powder.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get some Microtek Anti Itch shampoo. Bathe dog every 4 days with it for a couple of weeks, then go to once a week for a couple of weeks, then monthly.
Get a grain free alternative protein food like Taste of the Wild (High Prairie or Pacific salmon). It can take a few weeks to see any difference, if it is a food allergy. Use pieces of the kibble as treats or get dried liver or duck treats.
Use Gold Bond powder on the hot spot or Lotramin spray powder.

If that doesn't work have your vet do a skin scraping to make sure it isn't ringwork, hookworm, etc.


----------



## Spotter (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you know what could cause hot spots? There is one spot especially on my dogs rump that he keeps biting and licking, so it stays pretty raw, it's pinkish/yellowish (possible hot spot?).

It's possible that it's fleas, is there any natural remedy for fleas? Don't really have access to a lot of dog products here, so it would probably have to be homemade or natural.


----------

